# Microsoft Launches Windows 11 Operating System



## AleksandarK (Jun 24, 2021)

Microsoft is today holding a virtual Windows Event to showcase what is next for Windows. As we have made reports earlier in the past few weeks, the Redmond giant has shown-off the next-generation Windows 11 operating system, which will make a major improvement compared to Windows 10 both internally and as far as looks are concerned. We were live-blogging all of that, and at exactly, 11 am Eastern Time. You can find the whole live blog below, and check out the new Windows 11 OS features.

*14:43 UTC*: The event is about to start...


 

*15:00 UTC*: Here we are, the event is beginning. Retrospect: Windows has been with us for 35 years.


 
*15:05 UTC*: Some technical issues have made the stream stop. Hoping that it will be resolved soon...
*15:09 UTC*: Continuing: Windows is more responsible now and with the new Windows 11 updates, they are 40% smaller. The overall user experience has been redesigned in a way to give users maximum snappiness and the best possible performance. Supposedly, the UI is taking a smaller percentage of the CPU and visual elements have improved computing usage.


 
*15:11 UTC*: Multitasking made easier: The company introduces snap layouts. You can choose the specific layout you want your application windows to be set up. The OS is learning about your behaviours using AI and creates snap layouts that might fit your use-case best. You can always have them prepared in case you need any type of layout.


 
*15:13 UTC*: Snap Groups is made to give you the easiest workspace switching.
*15:14 UTC*: Vertical Tabs and Desktops are here to make your computing easier. Each desktop can has its purpose. You can theme each desktop for a specific need: gaming, content creation, or content consumption.


 
*15:17 UTC*: Microsoft Teams is getting integrated directly into Windows. Works with any device and gives you the flexibility to connect to everyone you wish. Friends, family, or work. This means that Skype is now getting a contender from... the same company?


 
*15:20 UTC*: Windows Widgets: Personalized newspaper powered by AI. Helps Windows adapt to the user and deliver local and global news. You can see weather information as well, all on the transparent acrylic-like background.


 
*15:21 UTC*: The new Windows 11 is made to adapt to all kinds of users. Whatever they have a keyboard or not. The experience is consistent for all kinds of use cases including pen for creative work. This means that touchscreen users have the same ability to perfrom tasks as keyboard users do, as there is virtual touch function for everything.


 
*15:23 UTC*: Voice typing is now a thing and there are a broad range of voice commands that you can use to control your device.
*15:25 UTC*: Microsoft store is getting re-designed to show you the latest movies and shows you would be interested in.
*15:26 UTC*: Next up is gaming! The new Windows 11 OS is here to ease the life of gamers. Auto-HDR is coming from Xbox. Thousands of games supported out of the box and you can check out a sample below.. Direct Storage API is coming as well, making for game loading to be much easier than before.


 
*15:30 UTC*: Xbox Game Pass is now a part of the OS with Xbox Cloud Gaming integrated alongside.


 
*15:32 UTC*: A wide range of peripherals are supported, everything you used so far now works in the new OS seamlessly.
*15:34 UTC*: Microsoft Store is getting an update. Apps are the central part of the OS and Microsoft understands that. Developers can now ship all kinds of apps (Win32, PWA, UWP...) to the store and Microsoft is helping the developers grow their business. Developer session happens later today. Android apps are coming to Windows using Inter bridge technology.



*15:38 UTC*: Microsoft's partners have been making hardware made with Windows 11 in mind. Intel, AMD, and Qualcomm made everything work with the new OS and the integration is smooth.
*15:39 UTC*: The talk is over, Microsoft CEO Satya Nadella now thanks us and reflects on Windows in the past and how we got here.



*15:43 UTC*: "Windows is platform for making platforms" - Satya Nadella
*15:46 UTC*: The stream is now officially over. Official release date has not been announced. You can see Microsoft's official Windows 11 page here.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## dcf-joe (Jun 24, 2021)

Just scrub back like a minute or two from being Live and you won't be annoyed by all of the cutting out.

Edit: Nevermind, it still cuts out even when not Live


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 24, 2021)

lol major issues with this stream nice MS.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 24, 2021)

Stream won't play in Firefox, will play in Edge. Classic MS.





Edit.
Now it won't even play on Edge. Bravo. Looking forward to similar "experience" with W11.


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 24, 2021)

i've tried 3 different browsers aswell as changing my location via vpn and stream is still broken.


----------



## TheOne (Jun 24, 2021)

The cutting in and out has been my favorite parts of the stream.


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 24, 2021)

*Powered by Azure


----------



## dcf-joe (Jun 24, 2021)

Some people were saying elsewhere that the Facebook stream of this live event has been smooth, you might have to disable your adblocker to see the link: 


	
	





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=795771944468952


----------



## RealKGB (Jun 24, 2021)

I'm 15 minutes behind and no stutters for me. Perhaps try that?


----------



## Razrback16 (Jun 24, 2021)

For those of you watching and who have been following W11 does it look / seem much different from W10 in terms of just usage? I'm hoping they don't go a W8 again with the tablet OS stuff.


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 24, 2021)

... They should have used YT and call it a day.


----------



## Lycanwolfen (Jun 24, 2021)

Same old microsoft look its pretty look it plays games look wigets with ads. Never explains anything about what changes for security. what changes for system. How about a secure file system and get away from NTFS nope!


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 24, 2021)

dcf-joe said:


> Some people were saying elsewhere that the Facebook stream of this live event has been smooth, you might have to disable your adblocker to see the link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm on this feed now and its up thanks for the link


----------



## Lycanwolfen (Jun 24, 2021)

And this is why I own a Playstation 3 orginial and a PS5

Screw the freaking Store

Oh boy andriod apps in windows oh boy the virus writers dream come true. Ten buck first day its released 100 virus's come out. Its even more intergrated than before.


----------



## dcf-joe (Jun 24, 2021)

Makaveli said:


> i'm on this feed now and its up thanks for the link



You are welcome. I know the frustration of live feeds cutting out.


----------



## TheOne (Jun 24, 2021)

You know I sat through that for a release date, I want my 47 minutes back.


----------



## chaosmassive (Jun 24, 2021)

RIP skype, not even a mention of it, you wont be missed, go join your comrade msn in graveyard.


----------



## Lycanwolfen (Jun 24, 2021)

How I think MS should have presented this Event. Hello Welcome to Windows 11, A whole new interface which looks and feels cool. By the way you have no choice of apps when installing. When you sign in you must make a Microsoft account so we can track everything you do. This way we can see what you like and intergrate everything for you automaticly. IF you need a third party app goto the store we will have it there for you. You need to spend money of course. Also we added Andriod apps so you can have your favorite Andriod apps on your windows computer. This way you can write virus's faster and quicker for windows problems. No worries we did not update NTFS to a newer secure file system so ransomware can still happen on your system. If you like gaming you will feel happy because we got Xbox even more intergrated with Windows 11. Like Wigets we have updated the interface so you can have more advertising then ever before. We added lots of new features for Tablets with on screen quick keyboards and more ways to control your advertisments. I'm sorry but you cannot any more use powershell to remove such apps. We control every aspect of your windows experience to make your computing better than before. Cortana can now listen too your every word so your privacy is well protected by her alone. Of course we will send anything we hear to the CIA or FBI. We have added many features in Edge so it takes full controll over your PC. IF you like Chrome or other browsers we will warn you they are not secure and you should use Edge only. We will also make sure Edge is your default PDF viewer because who needs fox it or adobe anyways.  In closing Welcome to Windows 11 where we control your entire Windows experience to make your life better.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 24, 2021)

chaosmassive said:


> RIP skype, not even a mention of it, you wont be missed, go join your comrade msn in graveyard.


Some of us still use it regularly.


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 24, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Some of us still use it regularly.


Yup I use it to talk to my pops who is in china right now.


----------



## zmeul (Jun 24, 2021)

you have to be really touched for _you_ to be MS and do what _you_ did after the aftermath of W8
did they really not learned a thing from that dumpster fire .. I'm just astonished


----------



## TheOne (Jun 24, 2021)

So what is the best Linux distro to use with Steam's Proton?


----------



## zlobby (Jun 24, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Stream won't play in Firefox, will play in Edge. Classic MS.
> View attachment 205235
> 
> Edit.
> Now it won't even play on Edge. Bravo. Looking forward to similar "experience" with W11.


I'm pretty sure you won't be disappointed. If history has had taught us anything, it's that M$ care to spend only this much money on QA and quality developers. I pity the enterprise customers who decide to adopt it early.



TheOne said:


> So what is the best Linux distro to use with Steam's Proton?


Prolly Ubuntu, although Canonical are playing some shenanigans too.



chaosmassive said:


> RIP skype, not even a mention of it, you wont be missed, go join your comrade msn in graveyard.


As a rule, everything touched by M$ gets botched up to the point it's a unusable abomination. In the Skype case I'm not really sure if it was the classic EEE or just M$ being utterly incompetent.


----------



## srsbsns (Jun 24, 2021)

Anyone else in IT see this and start feeling a panic attack coming on?


----------



## TumbleGeorge (Jun 24, 2021)

Hmm, but where is my new windows really new from it's first bites?


----------



## DuxCro (Jun 24, 2021)

Every other windows is traditionally garbage. Xp=good, vista=garbage, 7=good, 8=garbage,10=good, 11=garbage.


----------



## Dobermann (Jun 24, 2021)

so this is system from mobile devices with more useless cloud integration, more ads, more data scrapping and a future system as a service subscription payment model? big, fat, middle finger to you ms.


----------



## BSim500 (Jun 24, 2021)

*Auto-HDR is coming from Xbox -* https://www.techpowerup.com/img/So488DRpMf1MImUe.jpg

LOL. If you can see the HDR vs non-HDR difference on a non-HDR display then what you're seeing isn't "HDR", it's just faked contrast adjustment.

In fact that reminds me, I once did a Bioshock Infinite comparison based on similar "HDR marketing (tm)".


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 24, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Some of us still use it regularly.


The company i work for still uses it but is also using teams in tandem. However, Skype is scheduled to die at my company later this year.



DuxCro said:


> Every other windows is traditionally garbage. Xp=good, vista=garbage, 7=good, 8=garbage,10=good, 11=garbage.


some would argue that Xp=good, vista=garbage, 7=good, 8=garbage,10=garbage, 11=potentially good.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jun 24, 2021)

TheOne said:


> So what is the best Linux distro to use with Steam's Proton?


Any of your distro choice. You can install steam to any distro. But I would suggest Arch based Manjaro. Or if you like to tinker, Arch

My reasoning is installing packages is just easy once you get the hang of it. No need to add anything on repositories (PPA vs AUR)


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 24, 2021)

If anybody is unable to install this I just created a WINTOUSB with the ISO and used a Active@ to copy the USB over to a SSD. Have Fun


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jun 24, 2021)

The speed at which I adopt a new Windows OS, by the time I move to Windows 11 they'll be on to 12. I just made the official move to 10 on my gaming system and look, here's 11 coming out.

Same thing happened when I moved to Vista, about 4 months later Windows 7 officially released. I finally jumped off Vista once it hit EOL and transitioned to 7 and I only jumped from 7 when I got my 5900x.

I hate Windows 10 and update headaches it has given me. I'm so happy that I went with a Windows 10 Pro version and disabled updates. 3 forced updates on my Plex server that caused complete failures of the OS was it for me. I hate Windows 10. My hope is they don't fuck it up and have update issues with Windows 11.....but then again, this is MS we're talking about.


----------



## Punkenjoy (Jun 24, 2021)

So there is a tool to check if your system is compatible with Windows 11. 

you will need to have TPM 2.0 on. This is a new requirement.


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Punkenjoy said:


> So there is a tool to check if your system is compatible with Windows 11.
> 
> you will need to have TPM 2.0 on. This is a new requirement.


That's a requirement for OEMs. Who in the DIY community has a TPM module installed?

I mean, if you want Secure Boot or Bitlocker, of course you need one, but I think it's kinda rare outside of OEMs systems.


----------



## CoolZone (Jun 24, 2021)

As far as I have seen, from the leaked installer list you have Windows 11 Pro Workstation and Windows 11 Pro; guess TPM requirement is made only for W11 Workstation which are mainly computers used in companies.


----------



## Punkenjoy (Jun 24, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> That's a requirement for OEMs. Who in the DIY community has a TPM module installed?
> 
> I mean, if you want Secure Boot or Bitlocker, of course you need one, but I think it's kinda rare outside of OEMs systems.


I am not sure for Intel (but i suspect it's similar), but by example on my AMD DIY desktop, i went to bios and enabled Firmware fTPM and i was able to pass the Windows 11 upgrade compatibility checker. TPM 2.0 is now listed in the requirement. anything that is semi recent should have it but non-oem part probably have it turn off by default.


----------



## BSim500 (Jun 24, 2021)

For those who missed Lycanwolfen pointing it out in post #18, MS Account + online connection are now compulsory for Home users just to install it:-









						Windows 11 Home will require a Microsoft Account and a network connection
					

Yep, these two things are now mandatory if you are setting up Windows 11, Home edition. During the Windows 11 event, Microsoft revealed that an MSA and a



					winaero.com


----------



## TheOne (Jun 24, 2021)

Nice to see Microsoft wants to reinvigorate the hate for Windows 8/10/10X/11.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 24, 2021)

srsbsns said:


> Anyone else in IT see this and start feeling a panic attack coming on?


Nah man, one of our clients still uses Windows 7 in their production environment. The problems they had to make Microsoft Teams to work, geez.


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 24, 2021)

BSim500 said:


> For those who missed Lycanwolfen pointing it out in post #18, MS Account + online connection are now compulsory for Home users just to install it:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sticking with Pro until the end, then.


----------



## Punkenjoy (Jun 24, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Nah man, one of our clients still uses Windows 7 in their production environment. The problems they had to make Microsoft Teams to work, geez.


We are 100% windows 10, about 5% done deploying 21H1, else on 20H2. i know a lot of people are scared of latest version, with proper deployment of Ring, you can generally catch and adapt to newer things when they hit you. With Autopilot, intune (or Endpoint Manager) Deploying and maintaining a windows 10 environment never been that easy. 

Let say we had more problem with Azure AD Authentication(including O365) because some microsoft Engineers intern keep pushing broken code to the authentication servers. 

and i am talking on 4000+ computers there.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 24, 2021)

Of course *Free *LINK*

*


*​


----------



## Jack1n (Jun 24, 2021)

DuxCro said:


> Every other windows is traditionally garbage. Xp=good, vista=garbage, 7=good, 8=garbage,10=good, 11=garbage.


I would not say 10 is that good, they added a ton of telemetry and forced updates. They pretty much had to give it out for free for Windows 7 users and force them to upgrade for 10 to overtake 7.


----------



## SirB (Jun 24, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Sticking with Pro until the end, then.


"For those who missed Lycanwolfen pointing it out in post #18, MS Account + online connection are now compulsory for Home users just to install it:-"

Just like Apple Then?


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi,
At least it didn't at the beginning want to restart to install updates and then bsod lol


----------



## Metroid (Jun 24, 2021)

"Launches" and no iso available? How is that "launched"?


----------



## TheOne (Jun 24, 2021)

Was kind of hoping they would at least provide an open beta like Windows 8, though after the presentation I'm honestly fine that they didn't.


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 24, 2021)

SirB said:


> "For those who missed Lycanwolfen pointing it out in post #18, MS Account + online connection are now compulsory for Home users just to install it:-"
> 
> Just like Apple Then?


To be fair, I personally couldn't care less. I use my Microsoft Account since it's linked to my Office 365 subscription, so no changes for me. But my mom and grandmother don't use MS accounts, so their machines are gonna keep going with Pro editions.

Btw, doesn't Android require to use a Google account too? Seems to me that this account requirement is becoming the standard now.


----------



## Dyatlov A (Jun 24, 2021)

DuxCro said:


> Every other windows is traditionally garbage. Xp=good, vista=garbage, 7=good, 8=garbage,10=good, 11=garbage.



Not exactly, because 10 is the biggest garbage. Vista beautiful, 7 and XP was the best.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 24, 2021)

Ha I laugh! I'm on Windows 11 though by WiNtoUSB... [I copied the USB via Active@]


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 24, 2021)

Dyatlov A said:


> Not exactly, because 10 is the biggest garbage. Vista beautiful, 7 and XP was the best.


just a matter of opinon. I would never go back to any of those old operating systems. 10 has been flawless for me.

And i'm surprised you are on win 7 which was EOL years ago an no longer supported.

But then again if your workflow is only playing games on that machine then it works.


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 24, 2021)

Remember Microsoft's motto:

"If it ain't broke, fix it 'til it is."


----------



## Lycanwolfen (Jun 24, 2021)

Windows 10 LTSC I run at current. No store no cortana no Edge. I have full control over the OS with the UAC turned completely off. Administrator account is disabled but there is a password on it just in case some hacker gets happy he got in. Windows 10 will be my last Windows OS I use. Microsoft is starting to piss alot of people off. Quite Frankly I think they should go back to there roots. When Windows was fully customizable. Like Windows 2000 or XP ish. When you could hand pick what you wanted installed Period. Windows 7 started the preinstalled crap but at least in features you could Uninstall them. Windows 8 started the full preinstalled crap and store BS. Apps from store were not simple programs. Had to use powershell and some scripting to get rid of them. You can do the same in Windows 10 in power shell using the "Get-AppxPackage | out-Gridview -Passthru | Remove-AppxPackage" with that command you can uninstall any apps on your user profile. Also with the command "Get-AppxProvisionedPackage -online | out-Gridview -Passthru | Remove-AppxProvisionedPackage -online" you can uninstall all the preloaded crap when a new profile on your computer is made. But in 21h1 update using that command they removed the option to uninstall Desktop App Installer. Which means the store can install anything it wants without asking you. 

I would love to sell a car to Sat at Microsoft and say to him heres your car. You have no options for seats, color, engine, tires, radio, nothing at all. Also we control your service on your car you cannot take it to anywhere else to get fixed. You must always come to the dealer. All oil changes and maintance have to be done with US no choices.  Maybe he would get the picture why PPL hate Windows 11 I wonder.


----------



## mechtech (Jun 24, 2021)

all I got was blah blah blah, win 10 v2.0 optimized with intel blah blah blah


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 24, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Ha I laugh! I'm on Windows 11 though by WiNtoUSB... [I copied the USB via Active@]
> 
> View attachment 205285











						Windows 11's TPM Requirement Surprised PC Builders, but You Can Enable It in BIOS
					

Microsoft could have been more clear on Windows 11 upgrades.




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 24, 2021)

Makaveli said:


> Windows 11's TPM Requirement Surprised PC Builders, but You Can Enable It in BIOS
> 
> 
> Microsoft could have been more clear on Windows 11 upgrades.
> ...


Read my specs lol


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi,
I'll wait for a real website to say it not Tom's spamathon network lol


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 24, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Read my specs lol



I did just posted that to show you it works just not on your hardware.


----------



## Paganstomp (Jun 24, 2021)

Microsoft Store like Office, Cortana, One Drive, Skype, Spotify.... never used it. Just bloatware to me. But it's sad that I get stuck with Windows O/S for the majority of PC gaming titles. Of course, there is the entire electronic component / GPU market that's in complete chaos. Oh, and the never ending hackers exploiting for crypto blood money. But that's an issue with companies that got rid of their IT departments.


----------



## Arc1t3ct (Jun 24, 2021)

Here's the official list of supported CPUs... it is quite short...

Intel (8th gen or newer)

AMD (Ryzen 2000 or newer)

WTF


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 24, 2021)

I find it Funny that with the program WiNtoUSB I can with my USB transfer the OS via Active@ [I pirate yes sue Me] and looking for to the next update   

I'm on the old 775  with a Modded Xeon E5450 Windows just works and I'm glad the program WiNtoUSB exist


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 24, 2021)

Arc1t3ct said:


> Here's the official list of supported CPUs... it is quite short...
> 
> Intel (8th gen or newer)
> 
> ...



While the list is short it does give people about 4 years to upgrade if they want to use win 11 if not they can just stay on win 10


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi,
Looked pretty long to me
Didn't see my 9940x listed but did see a 9500 but no 9550 lol


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 24, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Looked pretty long to me
> Didn't see my 9940x listed but did see a 9500 but no 9550 lol


Did you use the health check I listed in the thread? Look through my activity


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 24, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Did you use the health check I listed in the thread? Look through my activity


Hi,
No my health is fine


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 24, 2021)

Meaning the program... Ha *LINK*


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Arc1t3ct said:


> Here's the official list of supported CPUs... it is quite short...
> 
> Intel (8th gen or newer)
> 
> ...


I think it's okay? By 2025 those will be very old (Intel has the mitigations issue and Ryzen wasn't exactly stellar in its first gen)


----------



## TheOne (Jun 24, 2021)

Sadly none of this was surprising, from what I recall the OS was a revised version of Windows 10 without legacy components made for tablets.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 24, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Meaning the program... Ha *LINK*


Hi,
I never noticed a link thanks but I did read the tool is broken.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 24, 2021)

AleksandarK said:


> Microsoft Store is getting an update. Apps are the central part of the OS and Microsoft understands that.



Lol yeah right. To who?


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 24, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I never noticed a link thanks but I did read the tool is broken.


Broken how... Says my isn't compatible but I was on Windows 11 Ha . I'll boot to Windows 10

Yep same. Some say it needs work or it's looking for TPM 2.0


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 24, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Broken how... Says my isn't compatible but I was on Windows 11 Ha . I'll boot to Windows 10


Hi,
Yeah that's a good example lol 
But won't run on linux at all


----------



## Punkenjoy (Jun 25, 2021)

Well at some point If you really hate windows or not willing to pay for the license, gaming on Linux have never been that good with proton. And Lutris make everything super simple.


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 25, 2021)

Punkenjoy said:


> Well at some point If you really hate windows or not willing to pay for the license, gaming on Linux have never been that good with proton. And Lutris make everything super simple.



Yeah, I don't like the idea of just shoving Linux in anyone's face every time they complain about Windows, but some things have changed. LibreOffice is a decent office suite, cloud services are platform-agnostic, Steam and Proton are making good progress, graphics drivers are rather fine... If they're not tied down to Windows-exclusive software (is Wine still the pain in the ass that it was a couple years ago?), it can be worth considering switching OS.


----------



## bug (Jun 25, 2021)

Extremely disturbing the only feature they cared to talk about is the need for a Microsoft account.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 25, 2021)

You can install it using a local account.  Also Openshell works on it just fine.  For a virtualbox vm,  go get the test dev build of vmadditons iso.  Oh and I had to install Openshell to get any kind of start menu.  It defaults to that stupid macos taskbar on install.  I don't have a mac or a portable device...  at least not one I want to run windows on....


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 25, 2021)

johnspack said:


> You can install it using a local account.


Only with Pro editions. The plan for Home is to require a MS account. Not sure if that's already implemented in the leaked build.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 25, 2021)

rk3066 said:


>


Great, I can play Pokemon on the desktop and not just my phone and iPad.


----------



## Jamo1234 (Jun 25, 2021)

TPM - Now required to boot Win 11:

Also about TPM:   a Privacy nightmare;

TPM 2.0​
Criticism​TPM has faced resistance to the deployment of this technology in some areas, where some authors see possible uses not specifically related to Trusted Computing, which may raise privacy concerns. The concerns include the abuse of remote validation of software (where the manufacturer‍—‌and not the user who owns the computer system‍—‌decides what software is allowed to run) and possible ways to follow actions taken by the user being recorded in a database, in a manner that is completely undetectable to the user.[48]

The attacker who has physical or administrative access to a computer can circumvent TPM, e.g., by installing a hardware keystroke logger, by resetting TPM, or by capturing memory contents and retrieving TPM-issued keys. As such, the condemning text goes so far as to claim that TPM is entirely redundant.

I guess that's why Apple have had so called "security chips" T2 chip etc for a while now. So they can keylog everything and remote install hidden software ... Guess I'll stick with the earliest builds of win 10 for gaming until 2025 then / or never do anything that requires privacy on win 11 just use it for gaming .


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jun 25, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Who in the DIY community has a TPM module installed?
> 
> I mean, if you want Secure Boot or Bitlocker, of course you need one, but I think it's kinda rare outside of OEMs systems.


Well, it's on DIY motherboards now, most likely, you just have to enable that in the UEFI-BIOS. This wasn't hard with my MSI B450 Tomahawk.
It's apparently matured now. Unlike 2015, 2016 and 2017.

But, OTOH, IIRC, I received a warning to not enable Secure Boot for 10 and that it can cause 10's Windows Update to fail epically.


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 25, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Well, it's on DIY motherboards now, most likely, you just have to enable that in the UEFI-BIOS. This wasn't hard with my MSI B450 Tomahawk.
> It's apparently matured now. Unlike 2015, 2016 and 2017.


Yeah, a while after I posted that I learned of fTPM.


----------



## Camm (Jun 25, 2021)

Feel like people are being a little bit precious, but you have until 2025 to either continue with Windows 10 or move to linux if registering an account is really all that big of a deal for you.

That aside, I'm liking alot of the features announced. Looks pretty cool IMO.


----------



## timta2 (Jun 25, 2021)

Jamo1234 said:


> TPM - Now required to boot Win 11:
> 
> Also about TPM:   a Privacy nightmare;
> 
> ...


That's a stupid and paranoid theory, unless you can cite some actual proof of the allegations that you're making here, in your absurd attempt at Apple bashing.


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 25, 2021)

Once I went into the bios to enable this the check was good for me.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 25, 2021)

F microsoft for winblows 8-11. The gui is still sbysmal, bring back 7 lol


----------



## Mussels (Jun 25, 2021)

Arc1t3ct said:


> Here's the official list of supported CPUs... it is quite short...
> 
> Intel (8th gen or newer)
> 
> ...


WTF?

If their secret sauce to debloat and speed up the OS is to ditch support for CPU's... oof


----------



## bobsled (Jun 25, 2021)

So sad to see forced obsolescence and absolutely moronic decisions in regards to perfectly capable hardware being excluded from compatibility. 

Damn you Microsoft. Up on your enviro greenie pedestal about being carbon neutral, but your decisions like this cause excessive, inexcusable waste. And yes, I see no reason why TPM matters in the least for a home user.


----------



## Frick (Jun 25, 2021)

Arc1t3ct said:


> Here's the official list of supported CPUs... it is quite short...
> 
> Intel (8th gen or newer)
> 
> ...



I'm assuming those are the chips that has TPM2 modules in them? Elsewhere they describe a "hard floor" and a "soft floor":



> There are new minimum hardware requirements for Windows 11. In order to run Windows 11, devices must meet the following specifications. Devices that do not meet the hard floor cannot be upgraded to Windows 11, and devices that meet the soft floor will receive a notification that upgrade is not advised.
> 
> *Hard Floor:*
> 
> ...











						Compatibility for Windows 11- Compatibility Cookbook
					

Learn how to enable your apps are compatible for Windows 11



					docs.microsoft.com


----------



## VulkanBros (Jun 25, 2021)

DuxCro said:


> Every other windows is traditionally garbage. Xp=good, vista=garbage, 7=good, 8=garbage,10=good, 11=garbage.



Not entirely true... (I am old  - so I have tried every single of these OS´s)

Windows 1.0 - garbage
Windows 2.X - garbage
Windows 3.0 - garbage
Windows 3.1 - better
Windows 3.11 - better now with network support
Windows NT 3.5 - garbage
Windows NT 3.51 - better
Windows 95 - better
Windows NT 4.0 - good
Windows 98/98 SE - good
Windows 2000 - good
Windews ME - otterly garbage 
Windows XP - good
Windows Vista - garbage
Windows 7 - good
Windows 8/8.1 - garbage
Windows 10 - good

MS DOS 3.0 to MS DOS 6.22 and OS/2 where, in my opinion, the most stable - together with various UNIX/Linux versions


----------



## Mussels (Jun 25, 2021)

Ahh the good old days when 100MB of RAM was enough for an OS

*Looks at 64GB*



i wonder how many XP's can fit in this thing in VMs


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi,
I'd tag 10 as so-so but looking at 11 requirements ms has a thing about making so-so look better lol


----------



## Arcdar (Jun 25, 2021)

Hmm....

So on my old Xeons (v2 and v3 // 2011 & 2011-3) with "Intel® Trusted Execution Technology" it still won't work, I guess.... shame. I don't know if it's good or bad yet and would have at least tried it out once.

And yes. I still like those machines - a dual 2696 on x79 and a dual 2678v3 - both still run well and are even enough for gaming with their 2070s and 2080 so I don't see a need to upgrade it --- or did, until MS told me 
that after all the years THEY finally found a way to make me upgrade at some point. Still not as they would be too slow.... but because they are "hard enforced" not supported anymore....

awesome.....


----------



## bug (Jun 25, 2021)

The TPM&SecureBoot requirement can throw a monkey wrench into dual-booting. Idk if those have been solved properly on the Linux side.

Basically all that was sold under the "don't worry about it, it's only optional, you can disable it at any time" in Win10, is not optional anymore. On top of that, we get _nothing_ in return. There seems to be no new useful feature enabled by all these changes


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 25, 2021)

> Feature deprecations and removals​
> 
> When upgrading to Windows 11 from Windows 10 or when installing an update to Windows 11, some features may be deprecated or removed. Please see below for information regarding some of the key features impacted:
> 
> ...


Have some more reasons to rage, if you want.


----------



## jardows (Jun 25, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Have some more reasons to rage, if you want.


Taskbar permanently stuck to the bottom of the screen?  I'm out.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 25, 2021)

jardows said:


> Taskbar permanently stuck to the bottom of the screen?  I'm out.


So... you want it on Top like Mac-OS? Hmm....


----------



## bug (Jun 25, 2021)

jardows said:


> Taskbar permanently stuck to the bottom of the screen?  I'm out.


That's idiotic. Vertical space is at a premium, imho all UI elements should stick to the sides of the screen


----------



## jardows (Jun 25, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> So... you want it on Top like Mac-OS? Hmm....


Nah, like XFCE default.  Or just like Win9x - 10 with the taskbar on top.


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 25, 2021)

bug said:


> That's idiotic. Vertical space is at a premium, imho all UI elements should stick to the sides of the screen


Yup that's why i'm still on a 16:10 aspect ratio monitor


----------



## Slizzo (Jun 25, 2021)

srsbsns said:


> Anyone else in IT see this and start feeling a panic attack coming on?



Nah, it'll be a few years at least until we need to actually worry about it.


----------



## bug (Jun 25, 2021)

Makaveli said:


> Yup that's why i'm still on a 16:10 aspect ratio monitor


Me too. I couldn't find a 16:10 4k monitor, but let's just say 4k offers enough vertical space. For now


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 25, 2021)

I failed!


----------



## bug (Jun 25, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I failed!
> View attachment 205378


Interesting choice, calling a compatibility checker "PC Health Check". Almost as of they were trying to imply my PC is somehow sick if it can't run Win11.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 25, 2021)

I call BS on the whole TRM Secure shit . Why does MS want this is beyond me...


----------



## bug (Jun 25, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> I call BS on the whole TRM Secure shit . Why does MS want this is beyond me...


It's an enterprise feature that the enterprise won't touch until it has proven itself. We have the honor of being the guinea pigs.

The problem as I see it, is once Microsoft gets to sign off on anything and everything you can boot on your hardware, you don't really own the hardware anymore. Just like in consoles' case.


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 25, 2021)

bug said:


> It's an enterprise feature that the enterprise won't touch until it has proven itself. We have the honor of being the guinea pigs.
> 
> The problem as I see it, is once Microsoft gets to sign off on anything and everything you can boot on your hardware, you don't really own the hardware anymore. Just like in consoles' case.


Well, US DoD mandates systems used under their jurisdiction or that interface with DoD systems use TPM. So, there you have an enterprise class user. 

Bitlocker can also use it, though it's not mandatory AFAIK.

Intel's Theft Deterrent also used TPM (though I don't know the current state of that software) 

Chromebooks have TPM and is part of their security model,not just for boot purposes but also for login and to protect the encrypted store.

All those OEM systems with Connected Standby also use TPM 2.0.

Plus Secure Boot itself.

Plenty of use IMO.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 25, 2021)

I found the unveiling to be more like a boardroom Powerpoint presentation. Dull as ditch water.


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 25, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I failed!
> View attachment 205378



you need to go into your bios and enable firmware TPM like I did on the previous page your system is new enough.


----------



## TheOne (Jun 25, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I found the unveiling to be more like a boardroom Powerpoint presentation. Dull as ditch water.



I honestly would have rather sat through another of NVIDIA's presentations.


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 25, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I found the unveiling to be more like a boardroom Powerpoint presentation. Dull as ditch water.


NGL, I think we're reaching a point where the OS is basically feature complete regarding stuff that's user-facing (interface, UX, etc.). The only interesting things nowadays are internal stuff (like kernel changes, or new APIs).

So, I'm kinda bothered by these somewhat pointless changes to the interface.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 25, 2021)

Makaveli said:


> you need to go into your bios and enable firmware TPM like I did on the previous page your system is new enough.


Yes, just done that and I've been accepted


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 26, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Yes, just done that and I've been accepted


Congratulations, you are one of them now.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 26, 2021)

bug said:


> It's an enterprise feature that the enterprise won't touch until it has proven itself. We have the honor of being the guinea pigs.


Thing is, there's nothing to prove.  It's been around for almost a decade now.  Hardware security is and remains a failed philosophy.  This is so dumb.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jun 26, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Ahh the good old days when 100MB of RAM was enough for an OS
> 
> *Looks at 64GB*
> 
> ...


I remember that, too, in the early-2000s! When I could easily get by with 128 MB of SDRAM on my Athlon T-bird 900 Mhz PC.



Splinterdog said:


> I failed!
> View attachment 205378


Banned by the checker? Very likely, it's because fTPM is disabled in the UEFI-BIOS. I had the same thing, too and didn't want to get screwed by being forced to buy an unknown TPM module!


----------



## TheOne (Jun 26, 2021)

So have Gabe and Tim chimed in, after all this will be the closest Windows has been to what they were worried about with 8 and 10, a "walled garden".


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 26, 2021)

A new version of the Script *LINK*

*





*


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 26, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> A new version of the Script *LINK*
> 
> *View attachment 205566*






Ready for battle! lol


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 26, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> View attachment 205568
> 
> Ready for battle! lol


I have the Windows 11 Dev installed via the program WiNtoUSB program and I transfer it to my SSD but I'm wondering will the MS allow it to go Full Windows as in move forward from Dev to Home or other


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 26, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> I have the Windows 11 Dev installed via the program WiNtoUSB program and I transfer it to my SSD but I'm wondering will the MS allow it to go Full Windows as in move forward from Dev to Home or other



Dev is just an update channel (like Semi Annual, LTSC, etc). However, that's a leaked build, so consider it to be non updateable.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 27, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> I have the Windows 11 Dev installed via the program WiNtoUSB program and I transfer it to my SSD but I'm wondering will the MS allow it to go Full Windows as in move forward from Dev to Home or other


You'd just have to do an upgrade install, exactly like we do right now with an ISO file between major builds of W10
no files or settings are lost, but certain tweaks or modified system files could go back to defaults (like people who disable telemetry and shiz)


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 29, 2021)

Nice...


----------



## bug (Jun 29, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Nice...


What a waste of time. A quarter of hour looking at stuff that in KDE land would only qualify as mild settings changes...


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 30, 2021)

We All Love him


----------



## bug (Jul 1, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> We All Love him


The question, currently, is not _how_. It's _why_?


----------



## Jamo1234 (Jul 5, 2021)

timta2 said:


> That's a stupid and paranoid theory, unless you can cite some actual proof of the allegations that you're making here, in your absurd attempt at Apple bashing.


Absurd to call it absurd - the fact that these companies have our personal data and everything we do on our computers is a problem to me, because they're private and unregulated by the Privacy Act ( which is so out of date and useless so as not to exist at all ) GDPR was a small staggered step in the correct direction but is still woefully inadequate. 

In my humble opinion Privacy on a Personal Computer should be fought for. 
Its your choice entirely if you choose to share private information online, but at the moment its been constantly stolen by the likes of MS / GMAIL / MACOS s - These companies want access to EVERYTHING and the government is onboard entirely. After all Google was founded with CIA seed funding.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 5, 2021)

Guy's Two people have Developed a Program/Script to Allow a old PC to run 11 like I am on my 775 Build *LINK*


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 5, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Guy's Two people have Developed a Program/Script to Allow a old PC to run 11 like I am on my 775 Build *LINK*
> 
> 
> View attachment 206706​


Hi,
If it works after full release of win-11 it's golden.


----------



## matar (Jul 5, 2021)

To see if your PC is windows 11 ready...
Right click on start , click , Run , type
tpm.msc
and see if your tpm, if its 2.0 your good to go


----------

